# Sirius Tops 3 Million Subscribers



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

NEW YORK - Satellite radio provider Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. said Tuesday it recently topped more than 3 million subscribers to its service and expects a strong finish for the year.

Sirius sells more than 120 channels of commercial-free music, talk shows and other programming to subscribers. The company, which recently launched a Martha Stewart channel and agreed to a multimillion deal with Howard Stern, didn't provide additional information about its subscriber count or expectations for the year in its statement Tuesday.

Rival XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. has more than 5 million U.S. subscribers.

news.yahoo.com


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

This is indeed good news. Now, even though I can't stand Howard, it will be interesting to see what effect, if any, he has in the first quarter.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i got a $100 giftcard for bestbuy im going to buy a sirius starmate 
i may need to use some of my cash to add on to it though 


cant wait


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I got a plug n play for X-mas. Is there a test channel I can tune to to see if I get reception prior to subscribing?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

wipeout said:


> I got a plug n play for X-mas. Is there a test channel I can tune to to see if I get reception prior to subscribing?


Before activating, your unit should get channel 184, a weather/traffic station. You can also access the signal strength meter as well.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I just spent over an hour trying to mount the thing in my car, I can't make it happen. I have a convertable and the suction cup will just not stick anywhere. To get it installed will be a minimum of 50 bucks. Looks like it may be returned darn it.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

wipeout said:


> I just spent over an hour trying to mount the thing in my car, I can't make it happen. I have a convertable and the suction cup will just not stick anywhere. To get it installed will be a minimum of 50 bucks. Looks like it may be returned darn it.


Have you tried the windshield? I have mine mounted low on the windshield, the cups work fine and doesn't affect my visibilty at all. I have the Xact Visor model, BTW. Which reciever do you have?


----------



## LauderDave (Jan 5, 2004)

Last January, Mel Karmazin said they were at 1.1 million subscribers and hoped to double that number by the end of the year. This announcement comes before the end of the year and nearly triples where they were. Granted, they still have a long way to go to catch XM, but this can only be positive. It will be intersting to see how much of this credit will go to Howard Stern.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

LauderDave said:


> Last January, Mel Karmazin said they were at 1.1 million subscribers and hoped to double that number by the end of the year. This announcement comes before the end of the year and nearly triples where they were. Granted, they still have a long way to go to catch XM, but this can only be positive. It will be intersting to see how much of this credit will go to Howard Stern.


Karmazin is one of the great radio execs in the country. As a happy Sirius sub, I'm rooting for both companies to become profitable...a healthy competition will benefit all of us.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

greatwhitenorth said:


> Have you tried the windshield? I have mine mounted low on the windshield, the cups work fine and doesn't affect my visibilty at all. I have the Xact Visor model, BTW. Which reciever do you have?


I have the Starmate. I have a convertable and need to run the antenna cable from the trunk to the dash but to do that I need to take the back seat out. I have no clue how to do that.


----------

